
Full Stack is more than Front end: Every engineer needs to be a DevOps engineer - sjwhitworth
https://syslog.ravelin.com/full-stack-means-more-than-frontend-why-every-engineer-needs-to-be-a-devops-engineer-9c01610d7e21
======
octosphere
I have come to think of DevOps as an all encompassing term that includes
everything. Why not just say the person's a 'wizard' and leave it at that?
It's actually not a derogatory term and I would be happy to be called a wizard
or even a generalist.

